# commonly mistaken corn morphs



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

What corn snake morphs does everyone have a bit of trouble distinguishing from other morphs, and what is it that gets you thinking "is it an X, or is it a Y? I just can't tell!"


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

charcoal and pewter can be pretty hard to tell apart......well for me anyway....


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I hear repeated questions on charcoal vs. anery ... all the grey snakes basically 

There's also confusion on stripes vs. motley stripes vs. motleys, and even what's a bloodred, how do I know if my snake's normal/blood/stripe/motley! If you'd like I am happy to write a wee article on identifying the pattern or anery/charcoal morphs to add to your site?


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Goldust/Amber/Butter/Caramel

Ulta (any combo morph)/The same morph without ultra

Anery A/B/C

Ghost/Anery/Lavender 

Hypo B/C

Ice Ghost/Snow/Blizzard/Avalanche

Snow/Opal/Snopal

Pewter/Granite

Phantom/Ghost

Haha there's probably more lol

I'm not too bad with adults, but hatchlings from unkown parents are so hard to distinguish!

I'm REALLY bad at this aren't I!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

toyah said:


> I hear repeated questions on charcoal vs. anery ... all the grey snakes basically
> 
> There's also confusion on stripes vs. motley stripes vs. motleys, and even what's a bloodred, how do I know if my snake's normal/blood/stripe/motley! If you'd like I am happy to write a wee article on identifying the pattern or anery/charcoal morphs to add to your site?


 I've only just got my head around motley and stripe! I think i'm going to get rid of the motley stripe page, because technically theres no such thing.
Would people find it easier to swallow if motley and stripe were condensed into one page, or keep them seperate because they are two seperate morphs, but with explanations on each? my thoughts are to keep them seperate.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Haha there's probably more lol
> 
> I'm not too bad with adults, but hatchlings from unkown parents are so hard to distinguish!
> 
> I'm REALLY bad at this aren't I!


lol! i can't say anything, because i'm only going to start breeding next season, so i might have loads of trouble yet!!

...and Toyah, I'll keep you in mind if i get stuck with what to write - thanks for the offer


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I think the common one is creamsicle and amel, usually when its a creamsicle bred back to amel


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> lol! i can't say anything, because i'm only going to start breeding next season, so i might have loads of trouble yet!!


Lol, thank god i'm not the only one!!!

And yeah I think motley & stripe should be separate, it's when the stripes ae broken I get confused, I thought that was refered to as motley stripe???

Creamsicles and amels is the one i've looked into alot, as I have a creamsicle, sold as an amel, (it's complicated but we decided on creamsicle) and I decided that no matter what you look at, there can be so much variation in both morphs that you can NEVER be 100% sure without knowing the correct genetics of the parents, as assuming these are correct you know if there israt blood involved, just not necessarily how much.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Flourescent orange and sun-glo...
Ben


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> I think the common one is creamsicle and amel, usually when its a creamsicle bred back to amel


Amel and Reverse okeetee is another hard one sometimes...


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

eeji,

I've just been looking on the site to try and get my haed around some of the newer morph genetics, (yes i'm dizzy) and I just wondered,looking at the genes in the Tequila Sunrise, could it also by refered to as a hypo snow?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> I think the common one is creamsicle and amel, usually when its a creamsicle bred back to amel


Eh, that one's easy.

It can't be determined visually, you HAVE to know the animal's history.

If it has one known creamsicle or rootbeer ancestor, it's a creamsicle. 

If it doesn't have any known creamsicle or rootbeer ancestors, it's an Amel.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, Tequila Sunrises aren't Hypo Snows - that's a Coral Snow, and presents a different phenotype.

I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that they suspect the really yellow head is due to the influence of Yellow Rat genes in the mix.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

But the genes involved are the same, just in a different order, i'm even more dizzy now???

So is it because it is a hybrid it's named different, like amel and creamsicles both have albino genes, but because one has albino rat genes aswell it's a creamsicle not an amel. And if it turns out there is no rat influence in Tequila Sunrise, then the genes listed on the site are wrong, caus if they were right it would be a coral snow???


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Eh, that one's easy.
> 
> It can't be determined visually, you HAVE to know the animal's history.
> 
> ...


well yeah, but knowing the animals history narrows quite a few down(thats my way of getting charcoals, get them from a blizzard and hope it isn't het anery:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> No, Tequila Sunrises aren't Hypo Snows - that's a Coral Snow, and presents a different phenotype.
> 
> I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that they suspect the really yellow head is due to the influence of Yellow Rat genes in the mix.


 
yeah either way, its looking like its a hybrid somewhere, whether thats from the ultra gene area or the yellow rat:no1:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I get confused between all the amel subtypes :razz:...also ghost and anery striped and anery/charcoal when older.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I get confused between all the amel subtypes :razz:...also ghost and anery striped and anery/charcoal when older.


 
yeah ghost and anery stripe can be too close to call sometimes:lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah either way, its looking like its a hybrid somewhere, whether thats from the ultra gene area or the yellow rat:no1:


Where does the ultra gene come from?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> Where does the ultra gene come from?


 
well the rumour is from white oak phase grey rats, im not sure if it has been proven yet


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

claire_e_dodd said:


> But the genes involved are the same, just in a different order, i'm even more dizzy now???
> 
> So is it because it is a hybrid it's named different, like amel and creamsicles both have albino genes, but because one has albino rat genes aswell it's a creamsicle not an amel. And if it turns out there is no rat influence in Tequila Sunrise, then the genes listed on the site are wrong, caus if they were right it would be a coral snow???


To make it even more confusing, a Creamsicle actually uses the cornsnake amelanistic gene to make it an amel - if you bred an Amelanistic Great Plains Rat Snake to an amelanistic corn snake, you'd get all rootbeers (normals) het for both types of amel.

Most - if not all - Creamsicles are 'cornsnake-amel'. It's just because they had an ancestor who was a Great Plains Rat that makes them Creams instead of amelanistic corn snakes.

Yup, if there's no "not cornsnake" influence in a Tequila Sunrise... it means that there's a gene in there we haven't identified yet. It could even be something like one of the OTHER hypo genes plus snow


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I think I get it???

Thanks anyway, I think I need to take a break before I fall down though, (soooo dizzy) lol.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and to throw a MAJOR spanner in the Tequila Sunrise works, theres anery, ghost, and snow variants :?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> To make it even more confusing, a Creamsicle actually uses the cornsnake amelanistic gene to make it an amel - if you bred an Amelanistic Great Plains Rat Snake to an amelanistic corn snake, you'd get all rootbeers (normals) het for both types of amel.
> 
> Most - if not all - Creamsicles are 'cornsnake-amel'. It's just because they had an ancestor who was a Great Plains Rat that makes them Creams instead of amelanistic corn snakes.
> 
> Yup, if there's no "not cornsnake" influence in a Tequila Sunrise... it means that there's a gene in there we haven't identified yet. It could even be something like one of the OTHER hypo genes plus snow


 
i cant help thinking the the sunrises aint from ultra, as i'd expect the pattern to spread further down, just a hunch


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> ...and to throw a MAJOR spanner in the Tequila Sunrise works, theres anery, ghost, and snow variants


Now you're just being mean lol


----------

